# emergency damage assessment



## BSSTG (Apr 30, 2013)

Greetings all,

After Hurricane Ike a few years ago I got my 1st taste of damage assessment as our department went thru town and did rough assessments. Fast forward a few years and now I am to be in charge of this were I'm at now. Thus far I've had zero guidance. I've rattled the bushes up the ladder and not got any responses thus far. However, I expect I will shortly. In the meantime I am looking for all of the info I can put my teeth into to aid me just in case and be ahead of the curve. I have found a FEMA online tutorial (IS 599) and I'm fixing to get into that. If anyone could give me some guidance on how to proceed with other self training I would greatly appreciate it. I really don't like getting caught flat footed as this would not be good.

All help would be greatly appreciated!

BSSTG


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 30, 2013)

Check out ATC-45. Our Cal EMA SAP class referenced this for windstorms.


----------



## mn joe (Apr 30, 2013)

The State of Minnesota, Department of Labor and Industry, has published a "Disaster Preparedness Manual" for Building Officials.

You can access it at: Minnesota Department of Labor and Industry  Type in Disaster Preparedness Manual in the upper right corner search box and it should take you to it.  While it may not all be applicable to your situation it is a good place to start.  A word of advice, DO NOT waive permit fees in a disaster,you will need the money. Good luck.  MN Joe


----------



## ICE (Apr 30, 2013)

It is mostly common sense stuff like taking it slow and paying attention to all of your senses.  One of the most important things to remember is that you MUST circle the entire structure before attempting to enter.

There is certainly plenty of literature on the subject.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2013)

have you contacted the Texas dept that handles this??

I think at times they have called out people to help in damage assesment.

I know red cross does thier thing


----------



## Alias (Apr 30, 2013)

Cal EMA - I took the SAP Evaluator class in 2005.  ATC 45 is for windstorms & floods, ATC 20-1 postearthquake safety evaluation of buildings.

https://www.atcouncil.org/Postearthquake-Damage-and-Safety-Evaluation-of-Buildings/View-all-products.html

Lots of good info and free publications on the FEMA website along with training info.

Sue


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2013)

FEMA

http://training.fema.gov/emiweb/is/IS208A/05_SDM_Unit_04_508.pdf


----------

